# Ariens 10M6d



## daverepair (Jan 23, 2012)

I just got an Ariens 10M6d ser 30846. It sat for 4 years. What am I in for. I repair Generators for a living so I am not worried that it will not start yet. Just took it off the trailer. Pictures when the sun comes up. Is this considered a good machine. Has electric start.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Daverepair,
It is a good, well built machine. You can still find parts for it and it will stand up to the elements. If you have problems working on it, you will find a lot of help here in the forum. One issue that often comes up with older Ariens is frozen augers. Some of the older ones had no zerks on the augers so no lubrication would get to the shaft. They can be a bear to free up. MH


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, daverepair, and congrats on the acquisition.


----------



## daverepair (Jan 23, 2012)

So now that I have got it running. I need some parts. The auger drive had no oil in it and the bearings are shot. I may have found something on CL.Trying to figure out how to attach pictures. Got it. For some reason my cell decided B/W would capture the moment better. Is there a source(s) for older Ariens parts


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The auger bearings are commonly available from any bearing supplier.

These two threads might be of some interest to you.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...s-style-cast-iron-gear-case-dissassembly.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...22-1961-10ml55-impeller-seal-replacement.html


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow daverepair, you didn't waste anytime ripping into it!


----------



## daverepair (Jan 23, 2012)

All done, works great. I found a bucket on CL. with a good drive but missing front shaft bushings. Bucket was a little beat up so I made one good one from two. Moved a few snow banks around for a test. Total cost $100


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice! Got some pics of the finished product?


----------

